# Drawing your friends as anthro animals.



## bearetic (Mar 28, 2009)

I was just wondering who's done this before, and if you have any tips to offer.

I'm giving myself one week from today to make AT LEAST a graphite sketch of my friend. This is my first time trying this, so he's my guinea pig (not literally).


----------



## Aurali (Mar 28, 2009)

your gonna get weird looks. Just a heads up.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Just say............

"If you where an animal you'd look something like this lol"


----------



## Aurali (Mar 28, 2009)

and whatever you do.. don't draw them as porn!


----------



## bearetic (Mar 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> and whatever you do.. don't draw them as porn!





Eli said:


> your gonna get weird looks. Just a heads up.



double duh, lol. thanks



Ornias said:


> Just say............
> 
> "If you where an animal you'd look something like this lol"



huh?


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> and whatever you do.. don't draw them as porn!



Ohshi- you don't think they'll appriciate that :/?

*screw up paper*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2009)

That's so cute that you're trying for them. Guilt trip them by telling them it took you forever to work on.

I've always drawn strips and silly doodles of myself and my friends, so they didn't really care/notice that they were hanging out with/as anthros in some.

We even have this lame "in"-joke about one guy being an aardvark.


----------



## Sarakazi (Mar 28, 2009)

Heheheh. I did that in high school.


----------



## Auriel (Apr 1, 2009)

*laugh* Oh my gosh ^^ this is exactly the problem I had a few weeks before... I drew 3 friends of mine in a sort of "Furdiary". At first i asked them what kind of animal they would be if they were some. The first said Panther, the other Lion. So during a drawing session in a CafÃ© i sketched them both and they liked the results. Lot.. Now they appear in some sketches with my "normal" Fursona.  

In 2 Weeks one of them has a birthday and she asked me to draw this fursona as a poster for her room. Even though she isn't a fur, she likes her fursona a lot  (additional Info we 're both 22 years old book-keepers so this reaction was not the one I expected) 

The other friend I often draw is a fur as well .. so there were no problems in drawing him.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Apr 7, 2009)

I drew my ex as a panther and he wasn't a furry. It was because he was always mysterious like a panther and he acted like a cat when we'd cuddle. Haha. 

I'm going to do a comic in the future with my friend in it and I told her I'd draw her as a cheetah. She said it was okay and it'd end up looking cute so it's all good.


----------



## bearetic (Apr 7, 2009)

One of my friends is a /b/-tard yet doesn't object to me drawing him as an animal. Cool!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol, oh god my Non Fur friends would give me such a hard time lol


----------



## bearetic (Apr 8, 2009)

Take those jokes and run with 'em! If y'all can tease each other about things, that's awesome.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 8, 2009)

So a dominatrix, a furry, and a pedophile walk in a bar.....


----------



## sakurairis (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to draw all my friends as disney characters and ducks, and people actually started requesting my art skills for god knows why cause I stink. I then started drawing them as random animals and there were no problems there either. I really think it depends on your friends. Some might make fun of you, if they do, ignore them. Others will think it's great, those are the ones you want to listen to


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't forget to post the drawings on facebook and tag them as said friends! Lulz abound.


----------



## bearetic (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Don't forget to post the drawings on facebook and tag them as said friends! Lulz abound.



The one that I've drawn already actually asked me to do that, lol.


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 21, 2009)

To answer the original question, I would say that you don't need to really worry about matching facial structures to your friend's faces to make them look similar, etc. So long as some of the major elements are there they'll fill in the rest. Style of hair, favourite t-shirt, that kind of thing.
Also, if they pick an animal that is very suitable and matches their personality, then that animal should already hold some characteristics of your friend.


----------



## Idun J. Fox (Apr 24, 2009)

I've done it with one of my friends, but it was moreso as a comic character, and not him, ha-ha. He is a furry though, but I've not seen his fursona. But now I'm really, really inclined to draw a huge group picture of my friends and acquaintances are anthropomorphic animals. Heh-heh.


----------



## bearetic (Apr 24, 2009)

tomwaya said:


> To answer the original question, I would say that you don't need to really worry about matching facial structures to your friend's faces to make them look similar, etc. So long as some of the major elements are there they'll fill in the rest. Style of hair, favourite t-shirt, that kind of thing.
> Also, if they pick an animal that is very suitable and matches their personality, then that animal should already hold some characteristics of your friend.



It turned out that way, just a few identifying characteristics. I don't have the skill to do facial structure blends with an animal yet, lol.



Idun J. Fox said:


> I've done it with one of my friends, but it was moreso as a comic character, and not him, ha-ha. He is a furry though, but I've not seen his fursona. But now I'm really, really inclined to draw a huge group picture of my friends and acquaintances are anthropomorphic animals. Heh-heh.



DO IT. I'm thinking of it, but first I've got to do more individual sketches like I said I would.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd say just ask them if they're okay with it if you're not too sure about it, or in my scenario, I'd draw them anyways, and tease with the results when I like.  Then again, I'd ask my friends stupid questions like "What nationality are you" or "What's your favorite animal" just to get a point of reference. -__-;

I used to do it alot when I was in Elementary school, it was quite fun up until I lost my "How to Draw Manga" book. ;_;

My whole cast of chars are actually based on real people I've known from Junior High and so they were okay with em too. I'm tryna to get back in touch with my cousin because I found she wasn't really "satisfied" with the end result _I_ had set for a story. I actually like collaboration with stuff like this, it's more personal you know? 

-Nolij


----------



## XDpher (Apr 25, 2009)

I usually draw chibi/chibi animals of my friends. XD Personality associating with an animal is quite important. Lol, my boyfriend has been tagged as a fox by me and and my other friend. XD He was just like, "uhhh... ok?" and proceded to give us weird looks as we cackled.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Apr 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> and whatever you do.. don't draw them as porn!



Best line ever.

I did this to my husband recently..i pestered him for like two days what animal he thinks he'd be, though hes not furry.
we settled on raccoon but i might change him to red panda. And yeah, id always see if they're cool with it. if they know your furry already they might be kinda flattered. someone drawing you is pretty cool.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 26, 2009)

I never draw my friends, let alone as anthros.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Apr 29, 2009)

I love making up characters, do I do this a lot. I usually either ask them what animal they would be or their favorite animal. I also ask for a couple of colors and rather they would be more normal colored or more unusual. It's fun.


----------

